# Removals



## alliebella6 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

We are looking at moving over in November and now looking for removal/shipping companies. Have had a few quotes in already but most of the companies I've heard from are based out the area. We live in Devon and would love to hear from anyone who has relocated to Cyprus and could recommend a company. 
Allie


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

alliebella6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking at moving over in November and now looking for removal/shipping companies. Have had a few quotes in already but most of the companies I've heard from are based out the area. We live in Devon and would love to hear from anyone who has relocated to Cyprus and could recommend a company.
> Allie



I hope this isn't advertising but we moved last year with Overs of Camberley ( they may have a more local agent to you) who were very professional, packed us up in three days, and the container got here with no breakages. From door to door was three weeks.


----------

